# tips for getting EBJD on pellets



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey. .

For the last 6+ months my EBJD has only been eating bloodworms.. I've tried to get him on pellets in the past but end up caving after days of him not eating.

I haven't feed them any bloodworms for the last 7 days and am really hoping he's going to take to the pellets soon!


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay... I think I have a strategy that appears to work a bit better then cold turkey.

I mix the bloodworms with crushed pellets that have been soaked... I'm hoping the EBJD will eat some of the pellets when he goes for the BW which will help it with the association: Pellets = Food!


----------

